
Beetroot juice 'helps lower blood pressure': A glass a day can reduce it by 7% - tocomment
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2309667/Beetroot-juice-helps-lower-blood-pressure-A-glass-day-reduce-7--say-researchers.html
======
bdfh42
Hey - its the Daily Mail - next week - Beetroot causes (or possible cures -
always random) cancer.

We Brits apologise for this blot upon the landscape masquerading as a
newspaper.

------
DanBC
The Daily Mail is an appalling source for anything. It is especially terrible
for anything health related.

Really the Daily Mail should be added to the HN list of banned URLs.

EDIT: Here's one useful criticism from Ben Goldacre.
([http://www.badscience.net/2010/10/the-caveat-in-paragraph-
nu...](http://www.badscience.net/2010/10/the-caveat-in-paragraph-
number-19/#more-1826))

------
tocomment
They say this is caused by nitrates, but aren't nitrates what are bad in
things like hotdogs?

